# New moose



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Collected a new male moose yesterday whist off a Hamster showing at Harrogate.
He's Black and Tan and just a little bit handsome !!!

* love him *


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

hes smart love the colour


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Love his coat!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's lovely- I do love Black/Tans !


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

He is more than a little bit Handsome!! So cute. =]


----------



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, very pretty mouse


----------

